# Finding real love after a long time realtionship



## SweetySvet (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello 
Nice to meet you. My name is Sweety and I am 29 years old. (sometimes i hardly belive my age). Well, I dont have a boyfriend, since i separated with my first strong love(7 years together) two years ago. The reason is that i always doubted, it never felt ok, but our relationship was always very passionate and often we needed to take a rest from ourselves. I should add that the man was really relyable and a great, stable man and I did not appreciate him, taking everything for granted, but i dont feel sorry we are not together. Cause deep in my heart i know i will meet a man who is not so perfect, put more compatible to me.
Well, the fact i am writing is that sometimes i feel 29, becoming quite serious and the thing with "falling in love" does not happen. Before i had so many boys looking forward to dating me and feel I am the one to look for their attention.
The only thing which bothers me is the fact that I faced the separation at my late 20-s and did not have much of experience, except of him. I am afraid i did not learn the lessons, did not lived wild and so now its harder to fall in love. Does anybody has a similar successful experience of overcoming separation and finding new love?


----------

